# Leuc with broken leg!



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a sub-adult leuc in a 30 gallon tank with another leuc and I noticed it was limping to get around The other one actually hops but this one appears to have something wrong with its right front leg. I am wondering if there is anything I can do to help it. It seems to be in real pain, it limps its way to a little hole in a piece of wood so I dumped a few ff's by it and it ate them. I really don't want the little guy to suffer, any advice? Thanks.

-Nick


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a frog who has a broken back leg. As long as hes eating fine and seems healthy I wouldn't worry about it too much. He still manages to climb on the walls and even on the glass. And he still looks chunky


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

One of my CRs broke its tibiofibula in early Feb. I gave it its own tank and fed it every day with calcium/D3 and occasionally herptivite. The leg was back to normal in about a month and the frog jumps just like he used to.

If you can remove the other frog for a while I think it would help, and continue feeding right in front of the hurt frog so it doesn't have to travel far.

Good luck, I know how it sucks.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you put a piece of fruit (I like Banana or Orange) near where the frog hangs out, the ffs will congregate and make it easier for him to feed. It will also keep extra ffs from walking on him (which is a stressor to frogs that are already in distress).

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna use woodsman's idea for sure. I will seperate him once I can find him. I'm having a hard time finding him in his big tank I feel horrible to say but I think it might be my fault from when I moved a piece of wood. I really want to know if the leg will recover over some time just will never be the same sorta-thing right? Anyway I haven't seen him in over 3 hours and I'm getting a little nervous.


----------

